# Rosie's Triplets



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

Rosie blessed us with triplets yesterday, but it was an exhausting day. I spent the last two days watching her very closely. Yesterday I came to the house for about twenty minutes and when I returned I noticed a puddle next to her and I had a bad feeling. She would get up and lie down and push. I knew something was wrong. Finally I could see the bubble, but no feet so I went in and sure enough I had a kid with his legs and his head folded back. I worked and worked and got one leg straightened out but could not pull the head around. Called the vet and praise God he got here rather quickly. He tried and tried and I tried again, but we just couldn't get him straightened out, so up to the office we went and Rosie had a caesarian and delivered two bucklings and a doeling, all three alive. I was amazed that the little guy lived because of the twisting and turning we did on him, and his feet hung out while we hauled Rosie to the vet office.
I tell you, I hope kidding experiences get better for me. I know one thing, all the reading I've done has been put right to the test the last to kidding seasons. There is a time to self vet and there is a time to get someone experienced at your side. 
I will post pictures later today. What beautiful markings they all have and all with blue eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :hi5: 

I can't blame you for seeking a vet...that was the right thing to do...great job... :thumb: 

Can't wait to see the pics.... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

what lovely babies, so glad you got the vet!

LW


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful baby's!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable kids! How is Rosie doing? She is a lucky girl you were able to get her the help she needed. :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are beautiful! Good luck with them! :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so cute! Congrats!!


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

Rosie and her kids are doing well, praise God. The kid that was stuck was a little slow gaining strength but I've been giving him Nutri-drench and he is getting stronger. He would not nurse until yesterday and now he nurses with vigor.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm SO glad and really amazed that ALL 3 lived!!!! It seems we hear SO many times that when these girls start to have that kind of problem... they loose one, two or all three....
and sometimes mommy too... I'm really relieved to hear that your intervention saved them all! What Great news! What a great job ... to you, vet, and mommy goat!
Congrats on your beautiful new family..


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Good work! It's great everyone is okay. 

Jan


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on the triplets they are adorable! You are so lucky to have a vet like that!!!! :thumb:


----------

